# New Rig Plan



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

*Motherboard*






*gigabyte GA-M55S-S3*
CPU	
Support for Socket AM2+/ AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™FX processor/ AMD Phenom™ processor/ AMD Athlon™ 64 FX processor/AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core processor/AMD Athlon™ 64 processor/AMD Sempron™ processor. 

Memory
   1. 4 DDR2 DIMM memory slots (supports up to 16GB memory)(Note 1)
   2. Supports dual channel DDR2 800/667/533/400 DIMMs
   3. Supports 1.8V DDR2 DIMMs
   4. Support ECC Memory 

Chipset
NVIDIA® nForce 550 

*Graphics Card*




GeForce 9500GT

GPU Engine Specs:
Processor Cores	32
Graphics Clock (MHz)	550 MHz
Processor Clock (MHz)	1400 MHz
Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec)	8.8 

Memory Specs:
Memory Clock (MHz)	800 (GDDR3) and 500 (DDR2) MHz
Standard Memory Config	256/512  MB 
Memory Interface Width	128-bit 
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)	25.6 (GDDR3) and 16.0 (DDR2)

Feature Support:
NVIDIA SLI®-ready*	2-Way
NVIDIA PureVideo® Technology*	HD
NVIDIA PhysX™-ready	yes  *
NVIDIA CUDA™ Technology	yes
HybridPower™ Technology*	 
GeForce Boost	 
Microsoft DirectX	10 
OpenGL	2.1 

Display Support:
Maximum Digital Resolution	2560x1600 
Maximum VGA Resolution	2048x1536 

*Processor* 
AMD Athlon X2 7750 
Black Edition, 3MB

*Memory*
2 X 1GB DDR2 800Mhz 


Build is not for games, but may play call of duty once a month or so, but don't really need it to be that spec, would rather be using this to code programs, watch TV, movies, play music, typical bedroom(im bored) pc.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

are you gonna use a generic case?


----------



## silkstone (May 3, 2009)

9500 isn't a very good vga card, you might want to look at maybe a 8600 or even better 4830


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

a 9600GT is good for a TF2 session.
so it's a battle between 9600GT and 4830


----------



## blkhogan (May 3, 2009)

4830 all the way. best bang for the buck.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

It may be goo bang for buck but depending on the price where he is, he would be better off with a 8600GT/GTS as his budget doesnt look to be that large.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

but a 9600GT Kicks 8600s in the Ass.


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> are you gonna use a generic case?



Raidmax aztec, same one im using now.

im not too sure on the card though, but yeah, i am on a big small budget, reason being i gotta build about three pc's at the same time and i just moved to a new place and have to buy furniture and all.


----------



## blkhogan (May 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> It may be goo bang for buck but depending on the price where he is, he would be better off with a 8600GT/GTS as his budget doesnt look to be that large.


Maybe look at a 4650 or 4670 if the 4830's are to much.


----------



## silkstone (May 3, 2009)

Or buy second hand if possible.
The 9500GT is really only any good if you get an o/c'd version. My old 8500gt would run at 770 core and was ok, but i had a special one  You also need to make sure it's the ddr3 version as the ddr2 sucks


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

What's your price range on the gfx card and where are you shopping?

Let's see if we can source you a better card for the price.

EDIT: Case in point :
http://www.prophecy.co.za/force3d-hd4670-512mb-p-31156.html


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

i was looking for something in the ranges of that, R800-900, i think i might be able to do. Forgot to check this place, thanx homeboy


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

just did a lil research on the HD4670, it don't look like a bad card indeed


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

It's better than my 8600GT


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> It's better than my 8600GT



lol. looks like im not the only one with the need of an upgrade.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

I also need a better CPU cooler, Mobo, HDD...the list goes on...


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

Just checked that the HD4670 stock cooling is kak, one of the users says the temp was high, here is a direct quote:

by David Wiles  	Date Added: Wednesday 28 January, 2009
	Good card that is very fast and was good value for money, BUT please be very careful that you have adequate ventilation or some sort of GPU cooler in your PC casing. The fan for this card is woefully inadequate. Under 0% load the core temperature of the GPU was 62 degrees, and rose as high as 82% when running ATI Tools (using Artifact Scan) Artifacts appeared every 2 seconds and running Spore and other games like Sturmovik IL-2 would lock the screen and activate "GPU Recover" in Catalyst 8.12. (This was with NO overclocking or any sort of tweaking)

I have had to go out and buy a special GPU cooler to fix the overheating issue and to run the PC normally. So please be careful when you buy this card!


So i guess i should start looking for a GPU cooler, any recommendations? cheap ones that work for their value


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

Budget? R400?


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

thats a bit heavy, R250, lol.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

Thermalright V1 Ultra
Zalman VF902-CU (OEM)
list of Zalmans
Gotta check if they're compaatible though


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

i think i'll do more research on the cooling in a week or two, thats about when i'll be getting the card. getting the motherboard this very week, gonna bolt it in then next will be the graphics card, which as this point looks like it going to be the HD4670, it is said to be a good performer from all that i have read thus far just cooling issues, which might be sorted already if they are right. 
Ram is already here, Harddrive(250Gb Sata2) will also arrive in two-three weeks. will maybe do a proper log, with pictures, plus i still got the case to do up, maybe i should log that too. Will start it tomorrow infect, just need to get the drawings intact. i should have made up my mind by tomorrow with the  final internals, look to be set with the motherboard, just the card that needs a think or so.


----------



## daragez (May 3, 2009)

great plan!...good luck...!


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

cool. thanx man, just hope it all comes well. it all starts tomorrow


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Try and see if the AC Accelero will fit on that card, they are excellent. Also the Akasa Vortexx NEO is good.


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

cool, will check for those as well.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

I can't find then in SA tho


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

You can get the NEO in SA.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

Link?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

I dont have one, but another member on here from SA was wanting to buy mine when I was selling my 8800GT - he then found an etailer that sells them. Cant remember his name though


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

that's fine, we just need to look hard enough


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

can find anything myself, but will keep looking.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

did you try Jump.co.za?


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

nah, don't see it.


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

The Akasa Neo isn't available in SA. Only from the states from somewhere like http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/

The AC Accelero twin turbo is available locally at R450, but I don't have the shop's link on me at work. I'll post it when I get home.

Both the Zalman VF-900 and Thermalright V1 Ultra will do the Job. Having used both, I personally would look at the Thermalright with a good fan like a Zalman.

EDIT: I got confused with the V1 and the V2. I have the V2, and it's awesome. But in your price range the V1 should be ok on that card with a 80mm fan.

Or : http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/product_info.php?cPath=72_249&products_id=15205 Just don't forget ram heatsinks. The Zalmans are the best I've found locally.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 3, 2009)

you can buy a 4670 used for 60 bucks here. that is the hell of a card for the price and you can feed it with a powered hamster farm 

LINK: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92819


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

Problem is, shipping to South Africa ups the price considerably. Nice cards for the price though.

Here's the link for the CA twin turbo I promised..
http://www.digitaladdiction.co.za/p...50202&osCsid=7419627ce0eb563d1958e021109ba03d


----------



## Kweku (May 4, 2009)

i checked the cooler, but it don't fit on the HD4670, well its not on the list, will enquirer about it though.
And yeah, sometimes shiping is way more expensive than buying it here, will rather stick to local stores


----------



## Kweku (May 4, 2009)

*Final Rig*

K, i think i have come up with the final Rig, here is what it contains;

*gigabyte GA-M55S-S3*
CPU
Support for Socket AM2+/ AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™FX processor/ AMD Phenom™ processor/ AMD Athlon™ 64 FX processor/AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core processor/AMD Athlon™ 64 processor/AMD Sempron™ processor.

*Memory*
1. 4 DDR2 DIMM memory slots (supports up to 16GB memory)(Note 1)
2. Supports dual channel DDR2 800/667/533/400 DIMMs
3. Supports 1.8V DDR2 DIMMs
4. Support ECC Memory

Chipset
NVIDIA® nForce 550 






*Graphics Card*
Force3D HD4670 512mb
Specifications:
Graphic Processor 	RV730 XT
GPU Clock 	750 MHz
Memory Clock 	1746 MHz
Memory Type 	GDDR-3
Memory Bus 	128 bits
System bus type 	PCI Express x16  Rev 2.0
HDMI Support 	Yes
HDCP Support 	Yes





*Processor*
AMD Athlon X2 7750
Black Edition, 3MB

*Memory*
2 X 1GB DDR2 800Mhz 

*Harddrive*
250Gb Sata2


As for the cooling, it will start to come in next month, im hopefully getting the motherboard today.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

Lol i seem to have missed out on alot! Thats a better system then what you wanted before!


----------



## Kweku (May 4, 2009)

yeah, it sure is and also way cheaper


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

Ehm here's a suggestion:

Buy a HD 4770 they're only like 10-20 bucks more expensive than a HD4670 but the HD 4770 has 640 SP's and is build on 40nm , which means less heat and a higher overclock potential. also the HD 4770 matches the HD4850!


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ehm here's a suggestion:
> 
> Buy a HD 4770 they're only like 10-20 bucks more expensive than a HD4670 but the HD 4770 has 640 SP's and is build on 40nm , which means less heat and a higher overclock potential. also the HD 4770 matches the HD4850!



unfortunately that is not the case in our country, case in point is the 4850 is cheaper than a 4830, but i dont think the 4770 is even in this country! The 4670 is best bet, seeing as he isn't going to be OCing too much anyway, or gaming alot for that matter.


----------



## Kweku (May 4, 2009)

yeah, ima only play one game which is call of duty 5, thats all i want to be able to play and all i will play, seein it runs fine on my current rig, should be better on this coming build.


----------



## Kweku (May 4, 2009)

They don't have the motherboard in stock, nowhere has it. i have to make a fast plan as i need this today.


----------

